# HI, MY HORSE KEEPS REARING



## shane (Feb 17, 2006)

.........


----------



## Shari (Feb 17, 2006)

First in all honesty, I would have him gelded.

Next,, Clinton Anderson has the most clear way of teaching folks, how to teach horses to have ground manners and respect for people.

Your boy needs help in both departments.

You can see is clinics on RFDTV, buy his DVD's. go to a Clinic or see if you can get your library find who has them to loan.

http://www.downunderhorsemanship.com/


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Feb 17, 2006)

> HI, MY HORSE KEEPS REARING





> ANY ADVISE IS VERY APPRECIATED



*RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *




: :new_shocked: :bgrin

sorry,...just couldnt resist!!!,....lol

remember,.....I am part of the nutty club now!



: :bgrin

ok,...all joking aside,......I dont know a lot,...but,....maybe gelding him,.....and when he tries to rear,...try holding his head down so that he cant get up in the air????

I am sure you will get a lot of more knowledgeble answers than mine,...good luck with it!



Terri


----------



## Sandee (Feb 17, 2006)

Gelding is the way to calm those hormones. If you are wanting to keep him for breeding then he needs to learn manners and respect. Our stallion was younger when we started this but I'm sure he will have to be reminded this spring before show season. I was told when he rears up to get quickly to the end of the leadline (out of his way) and jerk and try to get him off balance and make yourself BIG and holler. This is not to hurt but to scare him. If he realizes that he's not in control up in the air but you are he'll rethink getting the front feet off the ground. It worked for my guy last year as a 2 1/2 yr old and we even used him for breeding and then still didn't have any problems. I do have to ad that he is ordinarily very laid back but as you say those spring hormones are trouble.


----------



## Mini Horse Lover (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I had a friend who had a mini stallion who did the same thing. First off it could be partly the family's fault because they tried to teach him that, and maybe he has problems trying to cope with his hormones. I know my friends mini would rear in public and it was partly for attention. Maybe that helps. But she would use a halter with the chain below the chin and every time he reared she would give him a sharp yank. (she was not cruel though!) and she would tell him no! I hope this helps! I know I'm not the best person to give advice but I had a friend in your situation!

Mini Horse Lover :lol:


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone have any idea's besides gelding??

I have a filly who likes to rear as well, she'll rear when i'm leading her and she gets scared, or when she is walked past another horse and gets excited, and most of all when she is on cross ties and I am picking her feet! The other two times I will pull her nose down so she can't rear but when she is cross tied I am not up by her head and there's no way to pull her head down far enough to make a point...

Any idea's? Other than gelding lol =)


----------



## shane (Feb 17, 2006)

........


----------



## Reble (Feb 17, 2006)

My husband mentioned throwing him and sitting on him till he calms down. ( Near his chest )

To throw //// turn his head, lift front foot cloeses to you, and carefully throw him.

( Hope you can picture what I am trying to say )

When he is down, wait till he is calm than let him up.



:

Should only do it once.

Found this information on horse rearing when leading

http://www.equusite.com/articles/ground/groundRearing.shtml

Hope this helps :saludando:


----------



## strass (Feb 17, 2006)

The best thing that I know of for nerves is repetition. If he's scared to walk by something in particular, expose him to it while you calmly speak to him every day.

No need to beat him, but you do have to establish yourself as an unquestionable "Alpha". He needs to know that rearing up is not acceptable. There's a lot of diferent ways to do that and you just have to develop a feel for what gets your horse's attention.

I've got 2 that I am dealing with similar behavior from right now. One's a young mare and she's just terrified of everything. Patting her back and speaking softly really helps settle her down. The other is a young stallion who's at "that age" where he's testing his limits. He requires a slightly more "active" approach, but I'm not too worried about him. He's honery at his age, but he's learning. Just have to do a little something with both of them as often as possible.


----------



## tagalong (Feb 17, 2006)

> WELL TO BE HONEST GELDING HIM IS OUT OF THE QUESTION,,


Ummmm .... why?

Is he an outstanding stallion prospect? Is he an exemplary horse - well put together, stunning mover, great temperament... the kind that makes you go WOW when you look at him?? If not - he should be a gelding. And yes - it will take the edge off the behaviour... but you will still need to work with him.

We have a young stallion who has decided HE is the boss and HE can do what he wants. He can be a real headache at times... but he knows what lines he simply cannot cross... if he tries to rear I do NOT tighten up on him - but make him march backwards as fast as he can go... if he tries it again - back he goes... if he tries to turn sideways, I pull him the opposite direction and let the pressure off the lead immediately when he is heading the right direction or doing the right thing. He knows that if he walks quietly on a loose line, I will not get after him - even so, he still needs to push those buttons at times...




:


----------



## Marty (Feb 17, 2006)

*My husband mentioned throwing him and sitting on him for a few minutes.( Near his chest )*

_ _

_
Oh Dear God......... :new_shocked: _

_ _

_ _

_
Shane, your horse is committing about every bad act that he can come up with. There are way too many problems to address her all at once because he is tampering with a variety of different nasty aggressions, biting, kicking, rearing, you name it.; you've got it all. What an ill-mannered little begger., He's got your number. _

_ _

_
I agree that gelding him will settle down some of those hormones but also will not be a quick fix for bad behavior and lack of manners and/or training. _

_ _

_
The best thing that I can advise you is to get professional help to work with not only your horse, but YOU and your family members on proper handling techniques. Not trying to hurt or insult you in any way at all, but I think that he is taking his cue from you and you are mishandling him without realizing it. Every time you lay your hands on a horse you are teaching him "something"......I am sure a professional trainer that is reputable can come onto the scene and instruct you on how to better handle this situations and give the horse a brand new start in ground manners with YOU. I feel he was never properly taught in the first place and is capitalizing on your love for him and also your inexperience. A good trainer is out there, you just must look in all the right places, interview many, until you can come up with one that you can communicate with completely that will not simply take the easy way out and knock the crap out of this horse with sticks as you said, but rather instead, teach him what is and what is not acceptable behavior through more possitive re-inforcement and leaving the blasted sticks on the trees._


----------



## Whitewave (Feb 17, 2006)

I've gone through the same thing with my guy when he was a yearling... What I did was When he reared grabed his nose Hollered NO and held on for the count of three!! Took his breath away. It also works with biting....He is now two and Has never offered to be rude even when My 10 yrold daughter and 7 yr old son have taken him out of his stall after being in for 2 days due to weather. He has learned to respect the person on the other end of the lead and does not get into "My Space" which I strongly let him Know was mine and not his. I have had the problem when he first came that he kicked me so hard I landed outside the stall I simply got a crop and next time let him know He was NOT to raise those hind legs to me again. I have sat on him when he himself fell over from rearing and to the count of three let him up.. No more rearing nor biting.I think if you "down" a horse properly no harm will come. I would try the nose thing and if he rears grab hold and dont let go....Backing him up as soon as he goes in the air will cause him to go down then its just a simple sit and count three....My guy knows when I say "OUT" he is to move away from my space and is getting to close. He does get a little strong and jumpy when wanting to go out but he holds it in til he knows its "OKAY" to be crazy. My kids learned to say "Stand" , "NO" , "Out" amd "Okay" in the tones that my guys was taught and he KNOWS to respect them.

Good Luck and hop this might help you.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Feb 17, 2006)

Well.... if you can't get a rein on him, you might want to send him to a trainer for about a month. It would be worth the money if you wanted to keep him a stud. Plus a trainer could teach him alot of other things at the same time.

Do you have a picture of him to share with us all?

Joyce :saludando:


----------



## mininik (Feb 17, 2006)

"HE IS SOOO LOVING TO ME AND ALWAYS CLINGS TO MY SIDE SO HE DOES TRUST ME AND I TRUST HE WONT HURT ME"

I'm sorry, but if this horse were loving to you he wouldn't nip, rear and kick. What's more, if he were a full sized horse any trust you had in him not hurting you would be GONE if he was acting this way. Of course you don't have to beat this horse into submission with stick, whip or otherwise but you DO need to let him know you're the lead mare some way, some how and make him understand that his behavior is NOT acceptable in your herd. Have you tried using a stud chain when you take him out?


----------



## shane (Feb 17, 2006)

.......


----------



## Critter (Feb 17, 2006)

shane said:


> WELL FIRST OF ALL, TAGALONG,YES HE IS AN OUTSTANDING STALLION PROSPECT IN IRELAND ANYWAY!! AND HE DOES NOT DO THIS EVERYDAY AND NOT A LOT WITH ME ALSO,I DONT WANT TO GET INTO AN ARGUEMENT HERE BUT IF YOU HORSE IS DOING THE SAME HOW COME YOU DONT GELD HIM??????,IM NOT INEXPERIENCED MARTY IM SORRY IF I CAME ACROSS THAT WAY :bgrin IVE BEEN AROUND HORSES FOR OVER 20 YEARS AND I TRAINED RACE HORSES,AND HAVE CAME ACROSS A LOT OF PROBLEM HORSES,YOU MENTIONED GETTING A TRAINER, WELL IT WAS TWO OF THESE SO CALLED TRAINERS THAT I PREVIUOSLY ASKED FOR ADVISE THAT TOLD ME TO USE A STICK ,WHICH I WILL NOT DO,EXCEPT FOR A SCHOOLED WHIP,AND THAT IS ONLY USED TO REINFORCE MY AIDS,I DO CLICKER TRAINING WITH HIM,HES NOT A MONSTER HE JUST NEED TRAINING,WHICH IS WHAT I AM DOING,IF YOU WOULD HAVE SEEN HIM WHEN I GOT HIM HE WAS A TOTAL BRAT, IM TRYING TO HELP HIM UNDERSTAND GROUND MANNERS,AND HE IS GOOD ALOT OF THE TIME IM JUST WORRIED WHEN IT COMES TO SHOWING HIM AGAIN THIS YEAR BECAUSE HES TURNED FOUR,IM TRYING MY BEST AND I AM SUCCEEDING IM JUST ASKING FOR ADVISE TO CONTINUE TO WORK HIM IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION,THANKS FOR EVERYONE ADVISE


Having used a stud chain on full size horses I would say would be worth a try. Put the chain over the nose so when he rears you can give him a healthy jerk/pull. It may take a couple of times . Also if he is doing this in public I would try to simulate this at home (ie: get a group of friends together ) The pull should be simotanoulsy(spelling?) with a firm No. IMO


----------



## capall beag (Feb 17, 2006)

Shane, I wouldn't worry too much...

Of course, you need to resolve this but you can.

How do you keep him? Alone? With others?

My young stallion started this, he was next to the mares but divided by a fence.

One was in season and she tormented him... his hormones finally kicked in and he couldn't contain himself!





He went a bit nutty, rearing and walking on his back legs etc, trying to straddle fencing, trying to jumo over his stall door etc.



:



:

I gave him a buddy and now all is well!



:

He was never mean just silly



: , if your stallion is being silly then just keep working with him if he is being mean it may not be so easy to resolve.

Just work with him and make sure he is getting plenty of exercise and things to keep him busy, perhaps start training him to drive.

btw, my stallions buddy, a bred mare put him in his place in all of about 10 minutes, end of story.

Basically, she told him that foolish nonsense wasn't a good thing :bgrin

Of course you don't want to geld him and acting like a typical young stallion is no reason to think of doing this.

Just be patient and work with him.

I think they just get a lot of pent up energy, then hormones kick in and then they just act like a horse but they can learn that such behaviour is NOT acceptable when he is being worked with.

I am sure your boy is smart



: Just show him what he can and can't do.

I am sure he and you get along like a house on fire, he is not trying to kill you just acting out a bit..... he is just testing the water!


----------



## Whitewave (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh Shane bless your heart for taking him in....I don't like stud chains and evenwith the Big Stallions I never used one...I see no harm in you using a crop to reforce I have and will again if my Guy decides he wants to get ugly again...



: Some people got after me for grabing his nose and yelling NO they said it was cruel....Was it...NO he didnt fall down dead he just lost his breath for a minute...About the kicking I have a Gelding here that humps up his rear when you touch it he is learning that I can and Will stand right up against his rear and he will Not try to kick up...Crop in hand Yep you bet.....I have also used a feed bag and run it all over his body and let it lay on his rump he humps up to buck I say NO..then give him treat for not doing it....Maybe these might work with yur guy.....I dont think people were telling your to Geld him maybe they were just saying thats what they would do it he was there's...Alot of people told me to Geld my guy cuz his neck is too short and his eye to nose to long but I listen and decided Not to...He is beautiful overall and with the right mare one day could have some beautiful babies.Best of luck to you.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 17, 2006)

How tall is he? With the smaller ones what we did we was, well, when he reared we held him there. Up. You wanna rear, you're gonna stay reared. Jane and I would hold their forelegs. Finally when they relaxed we'd let them down. They didn't rear on us more that twice..... :lol:

Lucy


----------



## kaykay (Feb 17, 2006)

hi shane!

colts can be a challenge for sure (and young fillies)

The fact that he "clings to your side" is not because he loves you or is scared



its because hes dominating you and hes clearly going into your space. Alot of people misinterpert a horse doing this so your not alone! Since he has gotten away with walking into you and crowding your space he is now going on to bigger and better things. First i would go all the way back to basic ground manners. Teach him to properly lead (NOT hugging your leg or walking in front or behind you) A horse that is REALLY halter broke will walk away from your leg on a very lose lead and stay with its head just in front of you. I cant stress enough that a horse that walks into you or away or constantly tugs on the lead IS NOT halter broke. Once hes really halter broke and respects you and your space you will see the rearing stop. Always remember to be a commanding presence when working with your horse.

Another good thing with young horses is to always let them out to run around or free pen them first before you try to lead or train. Let them get some energy out first.

Kay


----------



## shane (Feb 17, 2006)

.......


----------



## kaykay (Feb 17, 2006)

sometimes just taking a breath and putting these thoughts in type makes the answer clearer to us. Horse training just fascinates me! Dont forget the learning curve too. A horse will take in so much new information and seem to be doing great and then suddenly just STOPS. When this happens i leave them alone for a few days and then go back and wow its all there!

heres my colt black the last few weeks

Day one worked on proper leading did well

Day two leading again. Did very well

Day 3 leading and standing still. did ok leading not so well standing

Day 4 horrible. wouldnt do anything!! was a total brat!

Let him sit for 3 days

Day 5 leads perfectly and stands still







Kay


----------



## mininik (Feb 17, 2006)

fftopic: This is completely off topic, but shane, why do you always type ALL IN CAPS?



:


----------



## shane (Feb 17, 2006)

HAHA :bgrin I DONT KNOW ENVEY POODLES,DO YOU NOT LIKE,



: I THINK ITS BECAUSE I USE GLASSES :new_shocked: ,AND I SUPPOSE IT HELPS PEOPLE LIKE LYN i ,WHO IT MIGHT HELP,I HOPE THIS ANSWERS YOUR QUESTION


----------



## mininik (Feb 17, 2006)

: CAPS are usually used to emphasize or yell in forum speak, that's all. I don't want to be looked at as snobbish or anything for pointing it out, I just thought I'd ask in case there was a reason or you didn't know.


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 17, 2006)

_I think they just get a lot of pent up energy, then hormones kick in and then they just act like a horse but they can learn that such behaviour is NOT acceptable when he is being worked with._

This is the key really isnt it? He is acting like a horse!! A colt I sold last year is now a yearling..and the lady who bought him contacted me to ask my advise so we took him out for a walk. This colt is out in a paddock every day, in at night.....not overfed and has company...I believe that all youngsters try it on....just as they would in a herd, but the Alpha mare, and others in the herd also, if he reared (and boxed you in the chest!!!) like Shane`s horse (I have seen him at shows) would give him one good kick, and thats what I do. I speak to horses in their own language...so when they try that first kick...they get a kick on the bum back....if its a bite then a kick (not too hard) to the shoulder...I try to place it where a kick from another horse would land and so far it has worked.

As regards the advise you got from those "trainers" They dont deserve horses in my opinion...using a big stick on a little horse...or on any horse for that matter.......they should have their horses taken away and be treated to the "big stick" treatment themselves...who are these people.......you should report them for cruelty!! They obviously know NOTHING about training horses!!!!

I got a mare about 3yrs ago from a supposed "knowledgeable horse person" who not only hit my girl around the face......but actually PUNCHED her in the face!!!!! She was aggressive when I first went to view her (the horse by this stage) so when she went to bite me...I tapped her sharply under the chin...(where a swift kick would catch her) didnt do it hard just sharp......then gave her lots of kisses and hugs. Do you know that mare NEVER did anything hurtful again and would jump thru flaming hoops for me!!

What a disaster that could have been if I had been really rough with her (which is what their stupidity and need to "be the boss" caused in the first place)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shane (Feb 17, 2006)

....


----------



## Jess P (Feb 17, 2006)

I am going through the same with with my yearling colt. His family members are popping up so he is feeling hormonal. I have been working with him every day. He would try to nip at my knee, I would yank on his lead and shout as loud as I can "NO!" He is now to the point that he tries to bite me and then bolt because he is doing something wrong. He also has taken up rearing while I am walking with him. I also think he is trying to mate so what I do is push towards him, whack him on the chest with the lead, pull his head down so he is forced down and again scream NO! Towards the end he calmed down a little bit because I slipped my cotton lead over his nose through his halter to act as a stud chain (Since I didn't have mine with me). Today he is getting a break and tomorrow I am working on him again.


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 17, 2006)

Trouble is......horses dont understand no


----------



## New_Image (Feb 17, 2006)

My little Rodeo his tried this on and off, Im waiting for something we can geld but in the mean time.....

For the most part my horses never pull something with me, the person they know they'll get a spank from. But the other day Rodeo was being way to friendly, rubbing on me, nibbleing, not in a cute way but a "thinks hes the man" way so I told him to get lost and what does he do but come back and rear at me! I just grab his front legs like you would when a dog jumps on you, just make rearing YOUR idea and he WONT like it. If he rears and you make him stand on his hind legs for over a minute then its no fun for him any more, because now its your game. Rodeo is going on 11 months old and has reared and me a total of 3 times, this puts a end to it for quite a while until he decides to test the waters a few months down the road again.

And some might not agree with this but I always have always will kick a horse back if it throws a kick at me. Kicks ARE NOT allowed for any reason here and if a horse kicks either at me or at a horse but was to close to me I either kick back if I can do it with in seconds, or I take off and chase the horse just how any other herd memeber would treat the horse.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Feb 17, 2006)

But don't you have the fear that if you grab them while they rear, they may kick you in the face accidentally?


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah....or break his little leg????


----------



## New_Image (Feb 17, 2006)

*But don't you have the fear that if you grab them while they rear, they may kick you in the face accidentally?*

No? I dont grab flying feet, they are just "in the air feet"

*yeah....or break his little leg????*

And Uhhh No...? They arent toothpics!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 17, 2006)

New_Image said:


> .............
> 
> And some might not agree with this but I always have always will kick a horse back if it throws a kick at me. Kicks ARE NOT allowed for any reason here and if a horse kicks either at me or at a horse but was to close to me I either kick back if I can do it with in seconds, or I take off and chase the horse just how any other herd memeber would treat the horse.


Ok, I used to feel that way too until my little stallion tried to kick me when he wasn't feeling good. I kicked back and all it did was egg him on and make him try it again. In other words, I felt, I told him kicking is all right.

One that kicks or bites I might smack with a bat (short riding whip) 'cause it makes lots of noise and lets him know what he did is NOT an approved thing. I feel that you have to be the "head of the herd" but you should never put yourself or the horse in a position to get hurt. Kicking back puts you off balance and in a place to get a retaliatory kick.

Just my opinion.


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 17, 2006)

But they ARE horses legs......easily broken and not easily mended!


----------



## Marty (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes Shane, I know that wasn't you and your idea.

Also those trainers that suggested you use sticks, well that's why I suggested finding one that you can communicate with and interview them slowly. Don't feel bad about this. I too have had horses for a number of years, and every now and then I love having a mentor and someone work with me. I"m not too old to learn new tricks so do keep an open mind. A couple of years back I took a couple of riding lessons for a badly needed tune up. Had no idea just how crappy a rider I had become.......

Just sometimes, it helps to bring in a third party that is not emotionally involved and close to the situation that can stand back and see us commit a multitude of sins from an objective view. Just a suggestion. Good luck Shane and Best Wishes.


----------



## shane (Feb 17, 2006)

.......


----------



## New_Image (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok well I'll leave it at this. I was offering my advice, a alternitive to hitting since you didnt want to hit, Im a fan of hitting but have other ways as well. You can take or leave my advice I was just adding as others did. If any of you want to come on over and take a grand tour your more then welcome to see if ANY of my horses kick, bite or rear. Or if they are affraid in any way, shape or form from my way of disciplin, or if any are head shy or have broken legs or if they come over and start a kicking war because aparently I started one with them first.



:


----------



## shane (Feb 17, 2006)

..........


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 17, 2006)

edited by Slaneyrose


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 17, 2006)

slaneyrose said:


> yeah....or break his little leg????



We hold ours right by the forearm, close to the elbow, so his knees are bent down. Doesn't hurt, they won't break, but if one struggled enough that we WOULD break something, we wouldn't BE able to hold him! :lol: I ain't THAT crazy!!

Lucy


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 17, 2006)

I havent read other then the first page so this might have been said.

Ok well not to be mean so know in type it might come off that way but it isnt how it is intended.

A horse mounting you or even trying IS NOT OK and is not safe as we can all agree on.

It is very hard for a horse to rear while it is moving forward (although of course not impossible)

I would try turning into him when you think he might go up and then really pushing him forward.

Also my biggest pet peeve (ok one of them) is so many mini people walk with a death grip on there horses, they hold them right under the chin practically at the snap.

YOur horse cant learn anything about his or your personal space and what is expected if you are holding him into your own space.

Give him the lead a horse should walk quietly and next to you on a very loose lead so that he can stay out of your space and not on top of you. It always amuses me go to a Hunter/Jumper show and see kids leading these 17-18 hand horses at the end of there leads and go to a mini show and see people with a death grip on there horses


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2006)

Having inherited/purchased enough bratty horses, what works for me is you need to be the boss horse. He is not allowed into your space unless you invite him. What I've done with crowd-ers is poke them in the ribs - not to break them but uncomfortable enough to get off me and my space. Turning into them, backing, changing directions helps too.

Biting has zero tolerance here. I've mastered the head mare scream, and will swat a horse - preferably in the shoulder but whatever I can reach if they bite. There is a difference between an all out bite and mouthy colts. Mouthy is easy to correct as it's usually young horses that haven't learned manners. Biting is much more serious and needs to be taken seriously.

Our one exception to that - well not expection really just one problem we are a bit soft on is our yearling Jack. Jack is our home created monster (he was a sick baby so spoiled - he has the litte dog attitude as he's under 27" and is an adorable brat!), anyway we call him Jaws as he's always tasting people. Well I'm wise to him, and just telling him no now he'll pull back with his eyes closed - but he still wants to bite - not quick, or hard - but does want to grab feet, pants, knees! His biggest defense with us though is to lay down and close his eyes - he thinks the dead baby routine will get him out of most things and unfortunately it does with us.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 18, 2006)

OK I have a two year old colt and a three year old colt who are out together 24/7 and playing almost non-stop. I have to tell you there is NO time either one has EVER mistaken me for another horse. I try to meet them half way on the language thing as I have yet to see a horse hit another horse with any kind of weapon and never use a chain chin, either. I use some very basic horse language and I do NOT get into a discussion. Kicking results in being chased all over the field by a very angry, very aggressive Boss Mare who is NOT about to get kicked, not even in the first place. Dogs Kids and Horses I tend to pile in first with the body language and the noise because, chances are, you will never have to do anything else. Once you have their respect you will never have to even raise your voice again, until you have their respect you cannot train them.

The younger colt has tried a couple of sly little nips at me because he is young and mouthy, but so far he has backed down after a really hard look. I never move out of his space, and remember this happens when I am feeding, I wait for him to move out of mine. The three year old colt?? Well, let's just say he knows better!!!




:

At the moment my biggest challenge is my ratbag of a yearling filly- a red Chestnut and showing it, but, again, she has toed the line so far so I am not about to take her to task. No doubt we shall have our arguments when she starts showing- can't wait.

And I think you all know I really do not believe there is any such thing as a horse too good to geld??

Would I have gelded Buckeroo??

Probably not, but he would not have been a problem to me.

Would I have gelded him if his primary function had been to be a companion to a child, or if the person who owned could not handle him (and would not sell him!!)??

Yes, in a heartbeat.

The world does not miss what it has never known.


----------



## shane (Feb 18, 2006)

THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THE ADVISE,


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 18, 2006)

IF one more person makes a personal remark or attack to another on this thread it will be CLOSED! And you know who you are. If you want a "cat fight" then have it amongst yourselves with email.

And this is not the first warning!

Carol


----------



## tagalong (Feb 18, 2006)

> WELL FIRST OF ALL, TAGALONG,YES HE IS AN OUTSTANDING STALLION PROSPECT IN IRELAND ANYWAY!! AND HE DOES NOT DO THIS EVERYDAY AND NOT A LOT WITH ME ALSO,I DONT WANT TO GET INTO AN ARGUEMENT HERE BUT IF YOU HORSE IS DOING THE SAME HOW COME YOU DONT GELD HIM??????,


First... *shane* - when you ask for people's opinions... they will give them. Yelling (please try not to use all caps) back is not fair. Nor is deleting your posts. And to be honest - you did not make it sound as if you have lots of experience.....

The young - at times obnoxious - stallion I was referring to - is NOT mine... I only work with him. He had a very good show career... but rest assured - that if he decides to be a rogue and continues to be so overwrought about many things in his life - he will become a gelding - no doubt about it. Handsome is as handsome does... but he may be less stressed without hormones running his brain(s). And I never let this guy crowd into my space. I am the boss mare. He needs to treat me with respect. On a loose lead.

I would NEVER let a kid around this horse. NEVER let anyone inexperienced handle him... and I never take my eyes off him when I work with him. He is just one of those guys who is on the muscle All. The. Time.

Before he bred a couple of mares last spring - he was a sweet young man... and then the switch went off. It was like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. If his foals are not up to his calibre... and he continues to fret and fuss... he will be a gelding. And happier for it. Hopefully he will "sober up" and settle down.... but with hormones thick in the air once breeding season starts... I dunno.



:


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 18, 2006)

New_Image said:


> Ok well I'll leave it at this. I was offering my advice, a alternitive to hitting since you didnt want to hit, Im a fan of hitting but have other ways as well. You can take or leave my advice I was just adding as others did. If any of you want to come on over and take a grand tour your more then welcome to see if ANY of my horses kick, bite or rear. Or if they are affraid in any way, shape or form from my way of disciplin, or if any are head shy or have broken legs or if they come over and start a kicking war because aparently I started one with them first.
> 
> 
> 
> :


:lol: :bgrin



: Way to go Nicole! LOL, Nice! Well said, and too funny! You really did make me laugh! :aktion033:

-Desiree :saludando:


----------



## bobby dazzler (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi. What a great 5 pages of advice. I have been meaning to get on to ask this very question. Bobby has been with us for about 2 mths now and is testing his boundaries too. When I take him out of his paddock to the greener stuff on the weekends, he is usually walking right close behind me and at times rears too. Do you guys know of any websites which describes how to teach him to lead properly - at the moment, he is either in front of me or behind me and when he is behind me, he sometimes comes rushing up - gawd knows what for? I am sure he will try something this arvo when I go and move him back to his normal paddock but any advice re this would be great - given I am a total novice AND for info, he is just over 12 mths and I am getting him gelded when the hot weather is well and truly over, so no qualms in that area - he is getting DONE!!! Thanks, Kerrie P.S. Or if you know of a good book re the basics of leading and basically communicating to your horse what you want done, would be great too.


----------

